# Insurance from your normal insurance company



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

So I know normal insurance companies frown on Uber, mostly because you are carrying passengers.

I would imagine that Amazon would be like getting a rider for pizza delivery.

Has anyone actually asked their insurance company about driving for Amazon? Or is everyone else like me, thinking that there is no way your insurance company will know you are driving for Amazon, since an accident would seem like a normal (non-passenger) accident?

Curious minds want to know.... because of the Uber scare, I am afraid to tell my insurance company I am delivering packages. I would be happy to pay the extra premium, I just don't want them to drop me.

Experiences? 

g

btw, looks like Uber's favorite James River is the same insurance company for Amazon. Also curious if anyone has had to file a claim for Amazon, and if they notify your insurance company (Amazon TOS seems to state they are primary, not secondary like Uber), would be interested in actual experiences.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You said it best because we arent transporting passengers there are no extra risk to an insurance company. So no I dont tell them and I do not plan on it. Why give them a reason to raise my rates?


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

I received a notice in my last renewal explaining that any "for hire" service, anything like uber or doordash (they listed a bunch), was not allowed and using your vehicle for such would result in the termination of the policy. So I haven't told them. But when I've put 40k+ miles on my car in a year, they will probably know somethings up. I've started doing my own car maintenance to avoid the current mileage being recorded.


----------

